

SimplyListed (YC W11) Wants to Get the World Buying and Selling via Mobile - jgrall
http://mashable.com/2011/10/21/simplylisted-sell-buy/

======
kerryfalk
Interesting approach, I like it. I believe there is a lot of room in this
space for many different players in many different verticals.

Making it simpler for the average user to list something for sale is critical
for growing the space. There are far more products laying around in garages
and basements that could be sold than are currently being listed for sale
online. I believe the main reason that these products will remain in garages
and basements is because A) creating the listing is still too difficult and
cumbersome; and B) shipping to a non-local buyer is seen as too much work.

It looks like this does a good job of solving A. Good work. I have similar
plans for a different market in the future. I believe the key for the platform
in this space that will really disrupt the market is the data on the products
themselves. The retailers have some of the info but it isn't really being used
at the C2C level. Getting that data requires solving some other chicken-and-
egg problems first though, I think.

I like the idea for hosting Bazaars on a scheduled basis. Very creative.

Jon/Sean I'm not sure if you'll be around Startup School next weekend but if
so I'd love to talk with you guys and hear about your thoughts on the space
and the challenges you've overcome so far.

Edit: Ah ha.

 _Unlike other sites where you have to pay for shipping and wait days for
delivery, our sellers are local, so you can get your item the same day!_

Problem B not an issue I see. I'm interested in seeing where this goes. Good
luck, gents.

------
twakefield
Congrats on the launch.

I've used the app a couple times and it is incredibly easy to use. It's helped
me clear my shelves of clutter that I wouldn't bother putting on craig's list
and make a few bucks.

The auto pricing was the other killer feature for me. I don't want to have to
search around looking for the market clearing level.

Eventually, I could see using for more substantial items as well.

------
old-gregg
For those who didn't read the article: their app does some clever image
recognition on your iPhone and automatically figures out what is it that
you're selling. Then fills out the price+description fields for your listing.

Fun to play with, works extremely well on used electronics.

~~~
100k
Clever image recognition, or Amazon Mechanical Turk?

~~~
rhizome
TinEye has an API, Google Goggles does not.

------
ebzlo
To preface, I think is a great idea; it is definitely a much easier way to
sell a used item, however, there is no one this app is targeted towards.

What I mean is, this is not an app someone will likely keep on their phone for
very long, nor is it something I'm going to download just to have there in
case. A lot of people buy and sell used goods, but not a lot of people
regularly buy and sell used goods.

An interesting use case for this (and perhaps more insight into what kind of
demographic it should target), might be for a real estate agent who is
regularly selling homes, taking photos, and uploading them.

The audience then has a centralized location to look through homes and are
likely to keep the app for much longer as they look for a home.

------
100k
This is a clever app in a cool space. Nice job.

Another example of YC's desire to make Craigslist obsolete (see also: AirBnb,
Listia, Renthop, etc.)!

------
ndubya
Seems like a great product idea, but it looks like I am only able to sell a
video game item. How do I sell a guitar? I'm an ignorant user...

~~~
ebzlo
I'm having trouble figuring this out as well.

~~~
ebzlo
Okay, I understand now. The things to sell are themed, so you can only post
items that fit the theme to sell.

I think I'm liking this a lot more now.

~~~
ndubya
I'm not loving the sales theme strategy. I like that it is a different
approach and all, but when I have something to sell I'm not going to wait
until the right "theme" comes along. If I have a guitar that I want to sell
now I shouldn't have to wait until a music theme comes along.

Maybe I am missing something and I would love some direction if anyone can
provide it, but it seems like the whole idea is to provide a platform to sell
the junk you have lying around in a fast and convenient manner. Waiting until
music day to sell my Strat doesn't sound very convenient.

No disrespect to the founders or anything, I'm just a little confused. I love
this concept of selling your junk quickly with automated price suggestions,
that is brilliant. I'm just lost on the theme angle.

------
pratster
Android app anytime soon?

------
callmeed
Is this the YC startup that was called Yardsale?

